# Anyone else having problems installing SAMBA36?



## kjemison (May 5, 2014)

Just curious if anyone else is having issues installing Samba34?

Basic install of FreeBSD 8.2. Install ports, extract ports, update ports. Change to directory ports/net/samba36. Run - `make install clean`
Leave all as defaulted on setup only to find that critical directories are not being created during the installation and therefore the Samba does not work. I have done the same install over the years and never, ever had this problem. Only in the last 3 weeks or so have I had this issue on multiple systems. Should I install FreeBSD 10.0 and then install Samba4? 
Anyone have issues with that setup?

Thank you
Kell


----------



## SirDice (May 5, 2014)

kjemison said:
			
		

> Basic install of FreeBSD 8.2


Please upgrade to at least 8.4. FreeBSD 8.2 went end-of-life in July 2012 and is not supported any more.

http://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html


----------



## kjemison (May 5, 2014)

Thank you for the reply. I will install version 9.x. That should work correctly with samba36, yes?
The Samba install package should create all necessary directories, yes? I would only have to add the startup command and modify the smb.conf as I always did, yes?
If it does not, then who do I direct this issue to?
Thank you
Kell


----------



## SirDice (May 5, 2014)

Yes, yes, yes and ehrrm, yes.

Configuration issues can be posted in the "Web and Network services" section.


----------



## kjemison (May 9, 2014)

Installed FreeBSD 9.2 and then installed the port samba36..

The port fails to make the required directories that it needs to operate correctly. FreeBSD runs fine... just samba36 does not install correctly.

I attempted to create the directories that samba36 missed and, of course, it still does not work...

Looking for answers on this... installs of this same setup have worked flawlessly over the last few years now, all of a sudden.... the same setup generates errors...something is wrong and needs to be corrected by the person who oversees this port.

Thank you
Kell


----------

